# [SOLVED] Install driver for unknown device error message



## Threfty

So this is a bit of confounding issue that may or may not concern drivers. Here's the deal:

Every now and then, either right after boot, or even sometimes "randomly" when I'm using the computer, a driver error pops up "Unknown Device" and says: "You need to install drivers for your _____". I go to the device manager and see the yellow notification point under the "Unknown device" section. I try to update all the drivers and sometimes it says that all are up to date, and then sometimes it says insert CD that came with device. Sigh.

Other info: When I was accessing a movie file on the Seagate drive, system blue-screened and when I was using iTunes with music files on that drive, the music skipped a bit and that driver error popped up.

Also, after I ignored the pop-up on one instance, the Intel Matrix Storage Console told me that files on the WD VelociRaptor array (RAID0) were inaccessible. However, I have run a verification twice now, and one as we speak, and everything seems fine.

Note: Because I thought that the Seagate drive was the culprit, I disabled it, then later ran a quick format. No files on it currently, and no issues thus far.

If I do receive this error again or a blue screen when accessing files on the Seagate, is it safe to say that it is my problem and I should RMA? What should I do if I get an error without even putting any files on the Seagate drive? 

Thanks for any advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

First we would need to know the Unknown Device error
Right click on the error in the Device Manager>Properties>Details Tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

If the BSOD appears again, posting the FULL error may help.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

I almost certain the Seagate is the issue because I have had no problems since disabling it. Went to see what Seagate had to say about it and found a popular post for firmware updates for my model/affected firmware. 

Drive Family
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 

Models Affected: ST3500320AS, ST3640330AS, ST3750330AS, (ST31000340AS - my drive) 

Firmware Affected: (SD15 - my firmware), SD16, SD17, SD18, SD19 

Recmmended firmware: In Validation* 

*Note: This file has been temporarily taken offline as of Jan 19, 2008 8PM CST for validation.

So hopefully they post the "validated" firmware soon, seeing as i just missed it  Do you think this could resolve issue??

But what you asked for...if it helps at all.
Device Instance Path:
USBSTOR\OTHER&VEN_\7&3B250792&0&BROJ4F569945&0

DevNode Status: 
01802400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

Install Error:
There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.
E0000203

- Gary


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi,
Is this drive connecting via USB Enclosure?

Firmware update and instructions:
http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207951

I would also run the Diagnostic Program on this drive:
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/
Download SeaTools for DOS now! 
This will do a diagnostics program to see if the drive is faulty.

Normally there are no drivers required for Harddives, so maybe updating the firmware and running the Diagnostics will help.

Let us know what you find.
Bill


----------



## Threfty

okay, apologies for the long turn-around, but i seem to have a problem getting consistent errors, though the driver error is solved - my brother multifunction printer is guilty, connected via USB. for some reason it was recognized as external storage and was showing up under hard disks, blah, blah, blah.

but to more current issues:

all is well until i try and watch any video online. 

preface: firefox does not currently support x64 systems and x86 would not run. so have been using internet explorer x64. adobe flash is also not yet supported on x64, so i have to use internet explorer x86 to watch any video content.

i can do everything normally on my pc until i try and watch a video, then system goes haywire. 

1)Video lags and stops halfway though
2) Auto-play pops up for internal Seagate drive
3) Notification - "storage device was connected - if this device is a port multiplier, only port 0 of the port multiplier will be active.
4) Error Notification - "Volume Inaccessible" under Intel Matrix Storage Device - "device needs to be restored or a hard drive is missing"

At this point, usually a reboot sets things straight. But tonight...

5) Reboot.
6) Intel Matrix Storage showed error on RAID 0 Disk (WD VelociRaptor) "RAID volume errors - some data requests to a hard disk in a RAID 0 volume failed, but a backup may be possible..."
7)Tried to open internet again, freeze, error - "the exception unknown software exception (0x0000006) occurred in the app. location 0x71b5a151. Terminate?
8) Terminated. Screen froze. Turned black. Restarted.
9) Came up with windows error recovery options, chose last known good configuration. Error - "unmountable boot volume"
10) BSOD: "Stop: 0x000000ED (0xFFFFFA8006B688E0, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000006, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)


as always, thanks for your patients and insight in helping me through this.

UPDATE: On boot - "checked file system C:" CHKDSK verified files (3 steps) = no errors found, no bad sectors

PC running since this morning with no problems.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

HI Threfty,
Sorry for the late response.
Seeing this is a strange issue can you post your minidump files if you have another BSOD?
I am not a pro on this issue, but I can read the files and see what is causing the BSOD.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

no minidump files in the directory. went to control panel>system and maintenance>system properties>startup and recovery> and checked "write event to system log and have small memory dump (128k) selected (also tried a kernel memory dump), but every blue screen thus far has given me no dump info. suggestions?

recent bsod's: (2)

-------------------------------------------------------
loading crysis: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR Stop: 0x07A (0xFFFFF880079EEA80, 0XFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0x000000018C370860, 0xFFFFF96000167578

win32k.sys - address FFFFF9600D167578 base at FFFFF96000020000 DateStamp 00000000
-------------------------------------------------------
explorer.exe stopped responding: bsod error - A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated.
-------------------------------------------------------

should i try taking out the seagate drive again and see where that leads?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi,
You have no minidump files in C:\windows\minidump?
Is the computer set to Configure minidump logs?


> Configure the dump type
> To configure startup and recovery options to use the small memory dump file, follow these steps.
> 
> Note Because there are several versions of Microsoft Windows, the following steps may be different on your computer. If they are, see your product documentation to complete these steps.
> Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
> Double-click System.
> Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery.
> In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k).
> 
> To change the folder location for the small memory dump files, type a new path in the Dump File box (or in the Small dump directory box, depending on your version of Windows).


Yes I would remove this drive (Seagate) and see if your still get BSOD.

Bill


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

nope, none there. i have it configured to place dump files in the C:\windows\minidump directory, sooo...

have since removed the seagate and hoping for the best. i'll keep you posted.

regards, gary


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Let me know if you gat another BSOD.

How is the seagate drive connect?
USB Enclosure or Directly connected to the computer.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

It was connected directly to the mobo via SATA port. Though maybe I was too quick to judge the Seagate. Three more BSODs today.

Kernel_Stack_Inpage_Error

Stop: 0x77 (0xFFFFFFFFC0000056, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000056, 0x0, 0x00000000018CC000)
and
Stop: 0x77 (0xFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0xFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0x0, 0X0000000000C1C000)

and one with 0xF4 (0x3, 0x3, 0x0,0x0).

the second post on this page seems helpful but i can't understand it.
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic65491.html
can you "decode" the problem and solution for me? does it matter which SATA ports i plug the hdd in to? how do i ensure that the WD hard drives are both master drives (and later) how the seagate is a slave drive?

it's just frustrating because twice now i have had the Intel Matrix Storage Manager tell me that a volume was inaccessible (on one of the WDs in RAID) and also in boot sequence it shows that an error occurred in one of the drives - then each time i run the "verify volume data" for those drives, it says erthing is A OK.

So, since we're whittling down the options for these blue screens, where do i go from here with the VelociRaptors?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi,
I think the issue is the Raid Array Configuration.
In a Raid Array you are supposed to have the same size/type of harddrives.

Can you give me a Detailed report of the Array Setup?
Need to know the Harddrives you are using (Size/make/model), 
Raid Configuration (Raid 0,1,5 etc.)
Motherboard specs.

Is this Segate also configure in your Raid Array?

Thanks,
Bill

I am going to call in for extra assistance from some of my associates once I get this info


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Yeah, sure. 

I am using two Western Digital VelociRaptor WD1500HLFS 150GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drives in RAID 0. OS (x64) and all programs were installed on this array. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296

The Seagate was not part of the array - just wanted it to store movies, mp3s, and pictures. It is still unplugged from the system.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148274

My mobo: ASUS Rampage II Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352

also, tried to run the diagnostics that are available at WD site but the bootable cd told me that it couldn't find any drives and the windows based one shows me the array, but wont let me test it. most likely because it is an array and not a single hd? 

Thanks for sticking with me on this,
Gary

If you need any other info, let me know.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi,
Thanks for the info.
I have called in for some backup.
Give me a little time to research this info.

In the meantime, can you run Memtest86+ to see if you have any memory errors.
A link is under my signature.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dai

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/prhd_exe_sdpm.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*



Threfty said:


> (9) Came up with windows error recovery options, chose last known good configuration. Error - "unmountable boot volume"
> 10) BSOD: "Stop: *0x000000ED* (0xFFFFFA8006B688E0, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000006, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)
> 
> loading crysis: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR Stop:
> *0x7A* (0xFFFFF880079EEA80, 0XFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0x000000018C370860, 0xFFFFF96000167578
> 
> 
> 
> Threfty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kernel_Stack_Inpage_Error
> 
> Stop: *0x77* (0xFFFFFFFFC0000056, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000056, 0x0, 0x00000000018CC000)
> Stop:*0x77* (0xFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0xFFFFFFFFC000000E, 0x0, 0X0000000000C1C000)
> 
> *0xF4* (0x3, 0x3, 0x0,0x0).
Click to expand...

Hi - 

The various bugchecks contained in your post:

*0x77 *= KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR - The kernel data requested from the page file could not be read into memory. You reported two 0x77 bugchecks - the status code (1st parm) and the I/O status code (2nd parm) of each:
*» 0xc0000056* = STATUS_DELETE_PENDING - A non close operation has been requested of a file object with a delete pending
*» 0xc000000e* = DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR - a device which does not exist was specified

*0x07a* = KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR - basically same as 0x77.
1st parm -
*» 0xc000000e* = DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR - a device which does not exist was specified

*0xed* = UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME = the I/O subsystem attempted to mount the boot volume and it failed

*0xf4* (1st parm =* 0x3*) = CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION a process crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. 

0x77 and 0x7a indicate that a paging error took place and typically show up when a SCSI miniport problem arises.

The fact that the BSODs have not produced any full kernel or mini kernel dumps are probably related to the bugchecks. To produce dumps there are several factors, one of which is that pagefile.sys must reside on the OS drive and be large enough to handle kernel memory +~ 50 MB. Page files these days are better left for the system to manage.

I'd like to get a look at your system crash settings and info on the page file, obtain a msinfo32 NFO file and a Vista Health Report. Download the attached zip file and extract the batch file to your desktop. At desktop, RIGHT-click on the batch file icon and select "Run as Administrator". A notepad will open in a few seconds. Paste contents into your next post.

*msinfo32*:
START | *msinfo32* - save in default NFO file format

*Vista Health Report*:
START | *perfmon /report* - save in default HTML file format

Zip these 2 up and attach to your next post.

Please be sure to follow ALL advice and suggestions from the Hardware Experts - hardware is not my forté.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

apologies for the delay, exams have had me bogged down and it was hard to focus on the more important things in life 

so here's the info you requested. if there is anything else you need please let me know!

thanks guys


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

so where to go from here?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi Threfty,
Not to let you hanging, but jcgriff2 had a bad fall and is healing.
I do not mean to leave you like this.
I am not the pro, but I will try to find others that can help.
Bill


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*



Threfty said:


> I almost certain the Seagate is the issue because I have had no problems since disabling it. Went to see what Seagate had to say about it and found a popular post for firmware updates for my model/affected firmware.
> 
> Drive Family
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
> 
> Models Affected: ST3500320AS, ST3640330AS, ST3750330AS, (ST31000340AS - my drive)
> 
> Firmware Affected: (SD15 - my firmware), SD16, SD17, SD18, SD19
> 
> Recmmended firmware: In Validation*
> 
> *Note: This file has been temporarily taken offline as of Jan 19, 2008 8PM CST for validation.
> 
> So hopefully they post the "validated" firmware soon, seeing as i just missed it  Do you think this could resolve issue??
> 
> But what you asked for...if it helps at all.
> Device Instance Path:
> USBSTOR\OTHER&VEN_\7&3B250792&0&BROJ4F569945&0
> 
> DevNode Status:
> 01802400
> DN_HAS_PROBLEM
> DN_DISABLEABLE
> DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
> DN_NT_DRIVER
> 
> Install Error:
> There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.
> E0000203
> 
> - Gary


Hi Gary,

I stumbled upon your thread and I found this page in the Seagate website... 

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207951


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Oh no, that's no good at all - my sympathies. Getting healthy definitely trumps any computer issues that i have. Heal up jcgriff2 and get back to me when you can. I have been managing school with my laptop and between bsod's on the desktop, though, no fallout 3 yet and my crysis copies are feeling neglected 

thanks for your continued support
gary



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Threfty,
> Not to let you hanking, but jcgriff2 had a bad fall and is healing.
> I do not mean to leave you like this.
> I am not the pro, but I will try to find others that can help.
> Bill


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

yes, thank you for your post. the day after i found that firmware update, seagate re-posted it. my fw is currently up to date, but an issue still exists.

much appreciated, 
gary



TriggerFinger said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I stumbled upon your thread and I found this page in the Seagate website...
> 
> http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207951


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi Threfty :smile:

I am trying to covery jcgriff2's absence. Problem is, I am more of an XP BSOD guy than a Vista BSOD guy. 

But. . let's see what we can do :smile:

Have you tried running memtest86+ yet? I believe BCCOMP mentioned it, but you probably looked over it after jcgriff2's massive post.

Try running it and see if it reports any errors. It might be your RAM, since some of the bugchecks were RAM related, but at the same time, some were more hard drive related, so it's tough to tell.

On another note, can you please run *msinfo32* again, but this time, save it as .txt instead of .nfo. JCgriff2 likes it in .nfo format, I prefer it in .txt format since my computer never seems to open .nfo's. 

Thanks

-Coolfreak


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

hello coolfreak, any info you can give will be helpful because everything we've tried thus far has been inconclusive. 

i did run memtest86+ and it cycled through one complete time and came up with no errors. approx. how long does it take to run the test? because i am pretty sure that it was about 45 minutes and then it automatically started over writing 0's. is there a definite stop point that gives you results or will it keep cycling until user stopped?

also, will run msinfo32 again for you when i get home.

thanks for filling in for jcgriff2 while he recovers,

gary


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

so i re-ran msinfo32 and the only save option was a .nfo file. i tried to change the extension to .txt to see if that did anything, but it looks the same to me. there's an attachment of what i have - if it doesn't help throw me some suggestions. thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi Gary. .

For memtest, only have one stick of RAM in at a time (if you have more than one) and let the test run for a few passes. I usually prefer an overnight test for each stick, if possible.

The msinfo32.txt file worked. Thank you. It's harder to read when it's in .txt format, but my PC just won't open the .nfo files for some reason. Anyways, let me know how the memtest works out for you.

When I get home I'll see what I can do.

-Coolfreak


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi - 

Thanks for reports.

I need some others, please. Follow THESE instructions. Attach resulting zips to post.

I found what appears on the surface to be an updated installation of ESET NOD32 anti-virus dated January 9, 2009 - but the version numbers don't seem to match (2.70.32.0). The latest out is version 4. Furthermore, PERFMON reports no sign of anti-virus or ant-spyware installations. Get rid of this ESET install and for now download/install the ESET Release Candidate (RC) available & run the scans. 

The RC will be temporary and works fine (I am running it on Windows 7 x64)

http://beta.eset.com/



Code:


imon            2.70.32.0       456.55 KB (467,512 bytes)       1/4/2009 10:11 PM       Eset    c:\windows\system32\imon.dll
nod32krn        2.70.32.0       539.13 KB (552,064 bytes)       1/4/2009 10:11 PM       Eset    c:\program files (x86)\eset\nod32krn.exe
nod32kui        2.70.32.0       927.13 KB (949,376 bytes)       1/4/2009 10:11 PM       Eset    c:\program files (x86)\eset\nod32kui.exe


I also took note of the constant app crash - *SetPoint.exe* -what does it belong to?


Code:


1/30/2009 9:58 PM       Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xd50, application start time 0x01c98325e129fb63.     
1/30/2009 10:03 PM      Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xd6c, application start time 0x01c9832680097ce8.     
2/1/2009 11:29 PM       Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xcec, application start time 0x01c984c4ddc2a4b1.     
2/2/2009 12:04 AM       Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0x12d4, application start time 0x01c984c9c6f46111.    
2/2/2009 2:38 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xc28, application start time 0x01c984df35d3e295.     
2/2/2009 3:03 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xd00, application start time 0x01c984e2d6ee2ffa.     
2/2/2009 3:44 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xce8, application start time 0x01c984e89739e6d9.     
2/2/2009 5:11 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xaa4, application start time 0x01c984f4acea3f39.     
2/3/2009 4:38 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xc9c, application start time 0x01c985b9368a83d9.     
2/5/2009 2:40 AM        Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xe44, application start time 0x01c9873b1dd911c5.     
2/15/2009 11:25 PM      Application Error       Faulting application [color=red]SetPoint.exe[/color], version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c859d, faulting module Mx5500.dll, version 4.24.99.0, time stamp 0x473c86a2, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x000000000001cc8d, process id 0xd4c, application start time 0x01c98fc4a735be9a.

.


PERFMON reports a problem with a PS/2 mouse and TV config -? What mouse do you have -- and check *devmgmt.msc* - HID (Hunan Interface Dev) and Mice - pointing devices




Check your RAM - I see discrepancies w/ in system. The new reports should shed add'l light on this -


Code:


Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB




Code:


Total Physical Memory	1.99 GB


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Great intel fellas... I have completed one of the three ram stick checks and that one passed with no errors after 6 hours (~23 passes). Running one currently and will run the other overnight.

After mem tests are through, I will get new files that you need and check out the new NOD32.

SetPoint.exe is a program that came with my mouse and keyboard. I have a Logitech 5500 Revolution mouse and keyboard combo. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126038&Tpk=Logitech MX 5500 Revolution

A few days back, when I would boot, it would come to the desktop and then the program would close. This really only affected the small LCD screen on the keyboard and certain mouse preset buttons - but they both worked fine so I didn't bother fixing it. Since, I have repaired the program and that error no longer appears after boot and mouse/keyboard functions have been restored.

Will get back to you soon with requested information.

Thanks for continued support - Gary


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hey there. Here are the documents you need. If I happened to do something wrong, let me know and I'll fix it. Ram checks out after about 7 hours for each stick using memtest. Is the PERFMON PS/2 mouse error gone now? The program hasn't crashed since I repaired it.

I tried to download the beta for NOD32, but the beta window closed on March 2, 2009, right after your last post. I am looking for a torrent now, think i found one that's legit. After d/l and install, I'll let you know if it finds anything.

Thank you jcgriff2!


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Got a 30 day trial of the new NOD32, ran in-depth scans, zero infected files.


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

well, back from spring break and ready to tear this thing down. any new info for me before i do? 

thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi Gary - 

Thanks for the files.

Hope you enjoyed Spring Break - I always did. Glad to hear you are back at school - keep with it - you will never regret your education.

I found evidence of 41 BSODs in the Event Viewer sys log - but not a single one produced a dump file nor were there any entries containing bugchecks (STOP error codes). I find nothing in WMIC "recoveros" settings that indicates your system is incapable of producing kernel memory dump files. 

This tells me that the system came down so fast due to a catastrophic hardware failure. Vista will make every attempt to save itself before attempting to produce dump files. The BSODs began within 24 hours of your initial boot on January 4, 2009.

WMIC reports a page file created on Jan 4, 2009, with an initial allocation of 6434 MB - which corresponds to installed RAM of 6 GB. For info, the peak usage of virtual memory is just 12 MB. This is fine and tells me that physical RAM is being fully utilized.


Code:


Description     C:\pagefile.sys 
AllocatedBaseSize  6434               
CurrentUsage  12            
InstallDate     20090104211134.658516-300            
PeakUsage  12

Many of the errors that I am seeing appear to be hard drive related. I found dozens of these in your Event Viewer app log - doesn't mean much to me, but hopefully may to one with more hardware knowledge then I. It is an "informational" entry (as opposed to a warning or error entry) -


Code:


Event[18]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: IAANTmon
  Date: 2009-03-09T21:47:06.000
  Event ID: 7500
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Gary-PC
  Description: 
Intel RAID Controller: Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R SATA RAID Controller
Number of Serial ATA ports: 6
 
RAID Option ROM Version: 8.0.0.1038
Driver Version: 8.5.0.1032
RAID Plug-In Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the RAID Plug-In: File not found
Create Volume Wizard Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the Create Volume Wizard: File not found
Create Volume from Existing Hard Drive Wizard Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the Create Volume from Existing Hard Drive Wizard: File not found
Modify Volume Wizard Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the Modify Volume Wizard: File not found
Delete Volume Wizard Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the Delete Volume Wizard: File not found
ISDI Library Version: 8.5.0.1032
Event Monitor User Notification Tool Version: 8.5.0.1032
Language Resource Version of the Event Monitor User Notification Tool: File not found
Event Monitor Version: 8.5.0.1032
 
Array_0000
Status: No active migrations
Hard Drive Data Cache Enabled: Yes
Size: 279.4 GB
Free Space: 0 GB
Number of Hard Drives: 2
Hard Drive Member 1: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Hard Drive Member 2: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Number of Volumes: 1
Volume Member 1: WD VelociRaptors
 
WD VelociRaptors
Status: Normal
System Volume: Yes
Volume Write-Back Cache Enabled: No
RAID Level: RAID 0 (striping)
Strip Size: 128 KB
Size: 279.4 GB
Physical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Logical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Number of Hard Drives: 2
Hard Drive Member 1: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Hard Drive Member 2: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Parent Array: Array_0000
 
Hard Drive 0
Usage: Array member
Status: Normal
Device Port: 0
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 2
Model: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Serial Number: WD-WXLX08029446
Firmware: 04.04V01
Native Command Queuing Support: Yes
Hard Drive Data Cache Enabled: Yes
Size: 139.7 GB
Physical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Logical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Number of Volumes: 1
Volume Member 1: WD VelociRaptors
Parent Array: Array_0000
 
Hard Drive 1
Usage: Non-RAID hard drive
Status: Normal
Device Port: 1
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 1
Model: ST31000340AS
Serial Number: 6QJ012EN
Firmware: SD1A
Native Command Queuing Support: Yes
System Hard Drive: No
Size: 931.5 GB
Physical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Logical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
 
Hard Drive 2
Usage: Array member
Status: Normal
Device Port: 2
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 2
Model: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U0
Serial Number: WD-WXL908127094
Firmware: 04.04V01
Native Command Queuing Support: Yes
Hard Drive Data Cache Enabled: Yes
Size: 139.7 GB
Physical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Logical Sector Size: 512 Bytes
Number of Volumes: 1
Volume Member 1: WD VelociRaptors
Parent Array: Array_0000
 
Unused Port 0
Device Port: 5
Device Port Location: Internal
 
CD/DVD Drive 0
Device Port: 3
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 1
Model: HL-DT-ST BD-RE  GGW-H20L
Serial Number: K2389C95038
Firmware: YL05
 
CD/DVD Drive 1
Device Port: 4
Device Port Location: Internal
Current Serial ATA Transfer Mode: Generation 1
Model: ATAPI   iHAS220   6
Serial Number: Data not reported
Firmware: 8L07

I also am finding Cryptographic services (CAPI2) failing, registry errors (info either cannot be obtained from the registry or the info obtained is not in format expected (corrupted)).

I also found chkdsk results on Jan 28 - appears system made repairs. Not sure if you initiated chkdsk or if system did so b/c it determined problem with HDD


Code:


Event[1215]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
  Date: 2009-01-28T13:53:58.000
  Event ID: 1001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Gary-PC
  Description: 


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.                         
  138624 file records processed.                                  

  914 large file records processed.                            

  0 bad file records processed.                              

  2 EA records processed.                                    

  42 reparse records processed.                               

  179290 index entries processed.                                 

  0 unindexed files processed.                               

  138624 security descriptors processed.                          

Cleaning up 355 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 355 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 355 unused security descriptors.
  20334 data files processed.                                    

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
The remaining of an USN page at offset 0x10d265f8 in file 0x103b4
should be filled with zeros.
The USN Journal entry at offset 0x10d27000 and length 0x9c0d04fc crosses
the page boundary.
The USN Journal entry at offset 0x10d28000 and length 0xa164977e crosses
the page boundary.
Repairing Usn Journal file record segment.
  36952376 USN bytes processed.                                     

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 293039103 KB total disk space.
  72504544 KB in 112496 files.
     62624 KB in 20335 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    250403 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 220221532 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  73259775 total allocation units on disk.
  55055383 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
80 1d 02 00 e9 06 02 00 eb 9a 03 00 00 00 00 00  ................
cf 00 00 00 2a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....*...........
e0 64 38 77 00 00 00 00 50 23 8e ff 00 00 00 00  .d8w....P#......

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


I find hardware to be the problem here and have exhausted all software leads.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

welp, that's that then. many thanks to you and everyone for trying to help me through this. all your info has helped very much and i have learned a bit along the way. planning to tear this sob down over the weekend and start from scratch. i'll format the drives and remove the raid, run and re-run tests, and find a solution. plus this will give me a chance to send in my monitor for repairs...stupid power button failed. wow, first computer building experience is def less than a good one. no worries here though, things will get sorted eventually. will post final (hopefully resolved) update.

gary


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hi - 

I wish you luck with re-build and re-install.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

I also wish you luck. Please update us :smile:

Thanks

-Coolfreak


----------



## Threfty

*Re: Install driver for unknown device error message*

Hey guys. Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you, but I've been doing the study abroad thing. So after all the bs we went through with this rig, it turns out the culprit WAS the mobo itself. ASUS customer support has been really helpful throughout the RMA process and I now have a beast pc again. I've got the core i7 overclocked and upgraded from 6 to 12 gigs of RAM. 

Just wanted to close the thread and say thanks to everyone who helped me with my computermachine issues. Your knowledge and patients was very much appreciated.

Regards to all,
Threfty


----------

